#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-22
<androidbruce> hello all how goes it 
<valorie> hi androidbruce
<valorie> contemplating the purchase of a phone
<valorie> has to be verizon, and work in Europe
<valorie> which narrows my possibilities greatly
<valorie> thunderbolt and droid2, I guess
<valorie> grrrr, flash sites.....
<androidbruce> valorie: if you're getting a phone now, it's gotta be the thunderbolt
<androidbruce> there is really nothing that compares 
<valorie> you've seen and used one?
<androidbruce> yes 
<valorie> and the lack of a keyboard isn't a lack?
<androidbruce> i used it the day it released
<valorie> I should have known
<valorie> lol
<androidbruce> well I suppose if you aren't used to an onscreen keyboard it would be tough 
<valorie> I've not used a smartphone, 
<androidbruce> but that's many users
<valorie> so everything will be new to me
<androidbruce> right so you have many many hurdles to jump over
<androidbruce> just go for it 
<valorie> if I'm going to Europe this summer though
<valorie> I thought getting the phone now, and getting used to it
<androidbruce> yes 
<valorie> would be a good idea
<androidbruce> and you have 14 days to 'test drive' it 
<androidbruce> plus android is all linux based. so you'll be right at home ;)
<valorie> sort of
<androidbruce> indeed 
<valorie> I listen to people talk about it though, and it's all new stuff
<valorie> all ARM, right?
<androidbruce> of course, all android devices are arm based
<valorie> ok, this is all new language
<androidbruce> yeah 
<valorie> I hear people talk about ARM, but have ignored it up to now
<valorie> I guess i should pay attention
<androidbruce> well in all reality you would not really need to know that it's arm based as an end user
<androidbruce> but for development you would have to know how to compile for arm 
<valorie> sure, but eventually I'll be putting KDE on it
<valorie> lol
<androidbruce> i.e. kernels 
<androidbruce> lol 
<androidbruce> i'm not sure which is funnier, kde or putting kde on an android device ;)
<valorie> one of our kubuntu devels is the ARM guy for ubuntu
 * androidbruce is a gnome fanboy 
<valorie> hehe
<valorie> I've always preferrred kde
<valorie> but I'm not religious about it
<valorie> some gnome apps are better
<valorie> so do you have gnome running on your droid?
<androidbruce> lol no way 
<androidbruce> not sure it's possible 
<androidbruce> and i have a g2 
<androidbruce> ;)
<androidbruce> we can talk more about this later, time to 'punch out' 
<androidbruce> have a good night 
<valorie> niters
<valorie> androidbruce: I took your advice, and now have a shiny new thunderbolt
<valorie> now to figure out how to get IRC on it, etc.
<Navion> Anyone know someone that has experience with Ubuntu on Mac Minis?
<Navion> Is there a live person here?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-24
<seattlegaucho> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-and-Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Support-Multiarch-191132.shtml <-- are we seeing a light at the end of the tunnel to get support for Java based VPN clients?
<seattlegaucho> most of them run only on 32 bit systems
<seattlegaucho> ... and not w/o heavy library fiddling
<androidbruce> hey hey folks how goes it 
<androidbruce> who's excited for gnome 3?!
<androidbruce> and natty narwhal!
<valorie> I'm about to try natty on my netbook
<valorie> more excited about my new phone than gnome anything though, tbh
<valorie> lol
<valorie> still figuring out how everything works on the tbolt
<valorie> how are you, androidbruce?
<androidbruce> valorie: pretty great, you got a thunderbolt?
<androidbruce> good for you
<valorie> yep, ran out and got it the other night
<valorie> after talking to you
<androidbruce> yeah, it's pretty much a great device
<valorie> trying to learn how to use it well
<valorie> it's complicated!
<androidbruce> lol, tap and hold and the menu button are your best friend
<valorie> right
<valorie> learning to type on it is a thing in itself
<androidbruce> are you using swype?
<valorie> I'll get it within a couple of days
<valorie> no
<valorie> I'd rather type each char
<androidbruce> ahh ok well, then it should be easier 
<androidbruce> to learn 
<valorie> it's just getting used to the "keyboard"
<androidbruce> right 
<valorie> what are your favorite apps?
<androidbruce> well that sort of depends.
<androidbruce> in what aspect?
<androidbruce> games,productivity,social networking 
<androidbruce> i don't play many games 
<valorie> me either
<androidbruce> i can give you a list of what i have installed
<valorie> whatever is there is OK, so others can play
<valorie> productivity, I suppose
<androidbruce> what's your email 
<valorie> I would like facebook, identica
<valorie> IRC
<valorie> valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
<androidbruce> just sent you a list
<valorie> and is the built-in browser the best one?
<androidbruce> for th emost part yes it is 
<androidbruce> but you're running sense ui, which isn't vanilla 
<androidbruce> i run vanilla
<androidbruce> ok gotta hit the road bbl 
<valorie> thanks, bruce
<cj_testing> howdy homies
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-19
<bkerensa> valorie: I will be sending thefinn93 up with some CD's and stuff... If he comes out to NE to pick them up :P
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> shoot, I was just down your way
<valorie> we were pretty busy, but I should have thought about that and dropped a text your way
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> I'll think about that if I get down there again before LFNW
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-22
<bkerensa> valorie: I sent finn with care package.... lots and lots of CD's even 11.10 Kubuntu 
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> all printed official press
<androidbruce> hey all been a while 
<valorie> that's awesome, bkerensa!
<valorie> thank you very much
<thefinn93> assuming he just told you about the MASSIVE PILE of disks he gave me
<thefinn93> I'll be returning on wednesday, when would you like to come get em?
<bkerensa> thefinn93: you have to give some out at bothell too man :D
<bkerensa> spread FOSS up there in WA
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-20
<valorie> some good books here: 
<valorie> one day sale 50% off 25 top titles, DRM Free PDF, EPUB, etc.. just in case someone's interested: http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/best-of-oreilly-dotd.do?code=DEAL&imm_mid=0a39d2&cmp=em-npa-books-videos-deal-day-best-of-dd-direct
<valorie> [15:58] <ahiemstra> [14:15:01] pfft
<valorie> sale is almost over though
<bkerensa> valorie: viva la washington
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> money approved and being sent to meh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> reserving car and hotel tonight
<valorie> oh, have they finally got the code for the hotel?
<valorie> last I checked it wasn't done
<valorie> time to make sure my son wants to attend again
<bkerensa> valorie: how big is bellingham?
<bkerensa> :d
<bkerensa> I get 540 miles free with zipcar
<valorie> not big at all
<bkerensa> but if I go over I have to pay 0.45 a mile
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> its 530 miles for the trip round trip
<bkerensa> but thats with no driving in town
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa crosses fingers
<valorie> you can check with google maps for the diff between the college and the hotel
<valorie> usually the Sat. night party is at the hotel, so no driving
<valorie> except for maybe college --> lunch or dinner
<valorie> usually not much driving involved
<valorie> except up and back, which is a bit of a haul
<valorie> gorgeous drive, though
<seattlegaucho> valorie: last time the party was at the museum downtown
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: it's a college town mostly
<seattlegaucho> WWU
<bkerensa> oh I love colleges
<bkerensa> :D
<seattlegaucho> there are a couple of points of interest, ie: breweries and the ice shop downtown (can't remember the name, but it's well known)
<seattlegaucho> s/ice/ice cream/
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-03-18
<valorie> new conference; expect call for papers soon: http://cppcon.org/ (C++ conf)
